# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  Ga bisa masuk lagi ke "Thread"

## tonitops

Mohon pencerahan..... Semalam saya mengikuti lelang dlm acara KC tosai shiro momotaro yg ke-2...tp kenapa tiba2 sekitar jam 10an malam saya ga bisa lagi masuk ke thread tersebut dan itu berlangsung hingga pagi ini. Seperti kena di block atau bahkan di kick ????
Ini pengalaman kedua setelah sebelumnya pada acara yg sama yang pertama juga terjadi dan bahkan hingga saat ini saya tidak bisa masuk/buka thread tersebut lagi. Mungkin oom admin atau moderator atau penyelenggara acara bisa membantu hal ini... tks sebelumnya...

----------


## limjohan

mungkin terlalu rame trafficnya pakbro. Lalu lintas macet. Musti refresh terus dan highspeed connection. :Peace:

----------


## epoe

Pengalaman saya ikut lelang disini bbrp kali Om Tony, ya spt penjelasan Om LJ ........... khususnya disaat injury time atau mendekati batas akhir bid, banyak peserta masukin data / tawaran baru atau hanya sebatas comments saja  :Grouphug: . 
Nah ini yg buat trafficnya jadi berat dan bisa jammed  :Rip: . 
Saya juga pernah bbrp kali ketinggalan bid atau kalah bid krn mengira masih dihalaman ttt, padahal proses sebenarnya sudah 3-5 halaman berikut. tanda-2nya ya itu, mau masukin data ngga bisa2.  Caranya refreshed lagi saja (ttp biasanya ketinggalan waktu bbrp saat). atau setiap kali check dg kasih komentar singkat tentang jalannya bid (kalo masih bisa masuk updatenya, berarti masih On). Selamat mencoba bid lagi Om  :Flame:

----------


## tonitops

kalo saat lelang sih mungkin benar om LJ dan om epoe... tp masalahnya sampai saat ini saya tidak bisa masuk ke thread itu lagi ???? ini yg bikin bingung...

Om LJ... mau konfirmasi apa benar saya ada menang untuk lelang kali ini  yaitu no 1 dan 4...? Untung tadi ada tanya kalo ga kan ga enak menang lelang trus ga ditebus karena ga bisa buka thread-nya lagi....bisa2 kena penalti.... Kalo benar ikan bisa dimabil di grogol ya ? tks

----------


## limjohan

> kalo saat lelang sih mungkin benar om LJ dan om epoe... tp masalahnya sampai saat ini saya tidak bisa masuk ke thread itu lagi ???? ini yg bikin bingung...
> 
> Om LJ... mau konfirmasi apa benar saya ada menang untuk lelang kali ini  yaitu no 1 dan 4...? Untung tadi ada tanya kalo ga kan ga enak menang lelang trus ga ditebus karena ga bisa buka thread-nya lagi....bisa2 kena penalti.... Kalo benar ikan bisa dimabil di grogol ya ? tks



ini mungkin membantu :







MS-1
 1,700,000
tonitops


MS-2
 1,800,000
bobyln


MS-3
 1,600,000
andrejkt


MS-4
 1,800,000
tonitops


MS-5
 2,300,000
absolion


MS-6
 2,300,000
ep


MS-7
 3,000,000
doddyjkt


MS-8
 2,900,000
dtm


MS-9
 3,300,000
boediawan


MS-10
 1,500,000
ep


MS-11
 1,900,000
wahyu adi


MS-12
 2,700,000
hd


MS-13
 1,500,000
ep


MS-14
 2,800,000
hd


MS-15
 1,600,000
joexp


MS-16
 1,900,000
ep


MS-17
 2,200,000
ep


MS-18
 4,700,000
jr


MS-19
 2,000,000
suryaman


MS-20
 2,000,000
orion


MS-21
 16,000,000
jr


MS-22
 1,500,000
------------


MS-23
 7,000,000
alpian wj


MS-24
 1,600,000
tomohawk


MS-25
 1,500,000
wahyu adi


MS-26
 12,900,000
tww


MS-27
 1,900,000
hd


MS-28
 1,800,000
ep


MS-29
 1,600,000
drrony


MS-30
 2,000,000
tomahawk






















Total
 93,300,000








GC Prize
 9,330,000
-


RGC Prize
 5,598,000
-


Best Tategoi
 2,799,000
-




-


1st Japan Ticket
 -
-


2nd Japan Ticket
 -
-


Sulyresort, Ubud - Bali
-







5 Botol SB10.000
ep


5 Botol SB10.000

ep


5 Botol SB10.000
hd


5 Botol SB10.000
-







Total peserta
19 orang

----------


## epoe

Hehehehehehe ...............dapet 10 botol SB 10.000 lagi. Kenyang bakteri.  :Wof:

----------


## tonitops

akhirnya benar2 menang juga.....

Om LJ minta no rek untuk transfer pembayarannya....

Om epoe ati2 mabuk bakteri....heheheh...

----------


## herrydragon

> Mohon pencerahan..... Semalam saya mengikuti lelang dlm acara KC tosai shiro momotaro yg ke-2...tp kenapa tiba2 sekitar jam 10an malam saya ga bisa lagi masuk ke thread tersebut dan itu berlangsung hingga pagi ini. Seperti kena di block atau bahkan di kick ????
> Ini pengalaman kedua setelah sebelumnya pada acara yg sama yang pertama juga terjadi dan bahkan hingga saat ini saya tidak bisa masuk/buka thread tersebut lagi. Mungkin oom admin atau moderator atau penyelenggara acara bisa membantu hal ini... tks sebelumnya...


jawabannya apa om TT, saat ngga bisa masuk?

----------


## tonitops

saya lupa tulisan apa om herry, kayak bahasa mesin atau komputer gitu.... kalo saat ini saya coba masuk lagi yg keluar hanya halaman kosong aja...

----------


## herrydragon

> saya lupa tulisan apa om herry, kayak bahasa mesin atau komputer gitu.... kalo saat ini saya coba masuk lagi yg keluar hanya halaman kosong aja...


coba direstart om, atau buka halaman baru om.. sekedar saran om

----------


## rvidella

semoga yang jago IT bisa menjelaskan
atau mungkin pihak resmi forum koi-s ...
 :Rockon:

----------


## epoe

Om Tonitops,
Ikannya bagus2 tuh, kemarin saya liat di kolam showroomnya Om LJ ....
Rata2 sih ikannya lebih bagus dan lebih besar dari eks lelang Shiro batch 1 ....  :Humble:

----------


## rvidella

> semoga yang jago IT bisa menjelaskan
> atau mungkin pihak resmi forum koi-s ...



admin kois lagi sibuk kayaknya ..... tenang ....

----------


## tonitops

> Om Tonitops,
> Ikannya bagus2 tuh, kemarin saya liat di kolam showroomnya Om LJ ....
> Rata2 sih ikannya lebih bagus dan lebih besar dari eks lelang Shiro batch 1 ....


tks om epoe.... beruntung masih dapet hehehe....sebab setelah masukin bid teraahir saya udah ga bisa update lagi saat itu....


ikan om epoe ok2 juga ok.... saingan berat nih plus suhu2 yg lain.....mantaps.....

----------


## tonitops

> admin kois lagi sibuk kayaknya ..... tenang ....


om dodo... udah ketahuan masalahnya.... settingan saya salah... di general setting - thread display mode ... pilihan yg ada saat itu di posisi hybrid...harusnya pilihannya linear...

itu sy ketahui setelah buka account baru n cocokina settingan account lama dgn account baru....heheheh.... cara kuno tp ampuh....

semoga bisa bermanfaat bagi yg lannya......

----------


## epoe

> Mohon pencerahan..... Semalam saya mengikuti lelang dlm acara KC tosai shiro momotaro yg ke-2...tp kenapa tiba2 sekitar jam 10an malam saya ga bisa lagi masuk ke thread tersebut dan itu berlangsung hingga pagi ini. Seperti kena di block atau bahkan di kick ????
> Ini pengalaman kedua setelah sebelumnya pada acara yg sama yang pertama juga terjadi dan bahkan hingga saat ini saya tidak bisa masuk/buka thread tersebut lagi. Mungkin oom admin atau moderator atau penyelenggara acara bisa membantu hal ini... tks sebelumnya...


Yang baru saja mengalaminya, pas seru2 Bid CKK Koi ........ tewas.
Sukurlah, sekarang bisa lagi .......

Thanks for WWW Koi-s Org   :Pray:

----------

